# Critique Boer Doeling....



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is our fullblood doe kid. I like her and would love to hear what you all like/dislike about her.

I think the biggest thing I like about her would be her width throughout. Dislike would be her front toes turning out some... If I set her square and don't try to make her front look too wide, they are fine, but if I try to set her wide they turn out slightly. 

She is 33 days old.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's a meaty little beaut alright. Thanks for pointing out the toeing out. Can you trim to correct it?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, maybe. I haven't trimmed her feet yet so that may help some.... ??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is really pretty, I see what you mean, at 1 month old, she won't be grown out to much, if at all, but you can check her.

Could it be caused by a deficiency perhaps?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I like her! Wide through out, long and well balanced. She looks a bit open in her shoulder, not bad though. 

I see what you mean about the toeing out... could be hooves or even an awkward stage. I have a kid now that did it for a week. Trimmed his hooves and its.better. I had another that out grew it. I'd watch it and see what she does. I'd keep her if I.were you


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

1. She's liable to outgrow it. As she continues to mature through the shoulders and chest it could pull them around.
2. I doubt it's high on the judge's list of things to move you back in the line for.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

She has a leg out on each corner. Looks to have excellant pigment. I think when she fills in she will look really good. 

When she is standing more natural her top line is very level. When her legs are back, her top line gets out.

I like her from hips to the pin, and when gets some feed in her she should fill in nice and have some butt. Looks like she should have some twist, once she grows. Hows her bite? pics look like it may be over. I would get her started on some creep feed, if you haven't already. I like her length. 

I think once you clip her front end she will look clean and wider. I can't tell about her chest floor, maybe once it gets a trim it will look clean. A little trim on the inside of the hind legs and some underline trim should clean her up. She needs to grow and fill in to see what she is all about.

Are her teats correct? I have 2 bucklings that look just like her. Is she out of your T4 Scorpio stock?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Dani and Pam.  We like her and are going to keep her. 

Thanks for the comments. I agree... I was curious as to what others would think of her. So thanks for the input. 

Her teats are 1/1 and her bite is correct. She kinda makes a funny face when you hold her head up so that's why her bite looks over...  

GT, what does a leg out on each corner mean? I am new to that term...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> Are her teats correct? I have 2 bucklings that look just like her. Is she out of your T4 Scorpio stock?


No actually she's not. She's has RRD on sire's side and mostly local bred goats on the other.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> She is really pretty, I see what you mean, at 1 month old, she won't be grown out to much, if at all, but you can check her.
> 
> Could it be caused by a deficiency perhaps?


Maybe??


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. It Is so fun to see other goats and see critiques by our members. She sure is a beauty.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

My pleasure!  Thanks...


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I love her!!! She is Gorgeous she looks Well Built,Smooth and Wide Chested she also has great pigment!!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

She is just beautiful love her she is just the prettiest thing on four legs man she looks good she will grow out of it i'm sure of it


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Dani and Pam.  We like her and are going to keep her.
> 
> Thanks for the comments. I agree... I was curious as to what others would think of her. So thanks for the input.
> 
> ...


Means they are not under her and out where they give her width.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> Means they are not under her and out where they give her width.


I've always referred to that as having room to grow... they seem to hit an awkward stage at 1 month to 3 months old where their legs seem over sized for their body. I have seen several do this and they always grow into themselves around 4-6 months old. I could be wrong.but that's what has always happened with the ones I've seen.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I like everything about her except one thing: her location! She would look better in south western Pennsylvania, LOL.

I really like her width of top and her stifling. She is very square and long. How does she move out? Do those front legs swing out, or stay under her?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I've always referred to that as having room to grow... they seem to hit an awkward stage at 1 month to 3 months old where their legs seem over sized for their body. I have seen several do this and they always grow into themselves around 4-6 months old. I could be wrong.but that's what has always happened with the ones I've seen.


Some of mine are looking that way at 5 weeks.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My wether last year looked so bow legged and hideous when he hit three months old... it was ridiculous! But he grew into it and ended winning alot. Our bottle kid did it too and. She looks normal now. They have weird growth stages for sure

I think it means they are big boned and will be good sized Goats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay thanks GT.  She is not yet 5 weeks so we'll see how she grows out. The first show is in a few weeks so I am looking forward to hearing what the judge says. She loves thick/square old style boers, so I'm hoping she'll like this girl. 

Thanks Farmer, Renae and Julie! She moves beautifully and tracks really well.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:


> My wether last year looked so bow legged and hideous when he hit three months old... it was ridiculous! But he grew into it and ended winning alot. Our bottle kid did it too and. She looks normal now. They have weird growth stages for sure
> 
> I think it means they are big boned and will be good sized Goats.


That's good to know!  Thanks for all your input! I appreciate it!

Her mom is a small-ish doe, so hopefully she will grown into a bigger doe than her mom at least! Her dad Teflon is a good size yearling....


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> My wether last year looked so bow legged and hideous when he hit three months old... it was ridiculous! But he grew into it and ended winning alot. Our bottle kid did it too and. She looks normal now. They have weird growth stages for sure
> 
> I think it means they are big boned and will be good sized Goats.


I have two 4mo prospects that are just now starting to get rid of that bowleg look.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some candid pics of her from a few days ago. She's really filling in now that she's on creep feed. We've had free choice since birth, but they just started eating it.  She's on Fitter 35, Noble Goat 16 and alfalfa. 

I've been working with her her on a lead a lot. She's a showoff. I can hardly wait till the first show in a few weeks. She's pretty and knows it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she looks amazing, I love her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam! That means a lot to me coming from you.  I truly admire your Boers...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice!!! I like her!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Hey.. I thought you weren't taking any. 
She's nice. Can't wait to compete with her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Dani and Tim! 

Well, she's not going to April Fools if that's what you thought...  It's the Spring Fair at the SW WA Fairgrounds.  She'll be at Big Top and probably Puyallup too if she keeps growing out nice...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Dani and Tim!
> 
> Well, she's not going to April Fools if that's what you thought...  It's the Spring Fair at the SW WA Fairgrounds.  She'll be at Big Top and probably Puyallup too if she keeps growing out nice...


Aww.... bring her. I'll bring Hope if you do.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I would but we are showing a whole herd for Leslie (Leaning Tree) and a few others... I don't want to have to worry about our own goats! Maybe next year! You still need to bring Hope though...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I would but we are showing a whole herd for Leslie (Leaning Tree) and a few others... I don't want to have to worry about our own goats! Maybe next year! You still need to bring Hope though...


I'll help you with Leslie's. Either way.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very generous offer.  I appreciate it.... but still no. I was so overwhelmed at Puyallup without our goats there. I can't even imagine how hard it would be with our own to prep and have ready too... Plus helping Leslie and Sandy and a few others with things before the show&#8230; 

Next year she'll be a yearling and we'll probably have Rich daughters to bring too. So we won't sign ourselves up for as much!  

We'll bring her to Big Top... competing against your gorgeous Status Quo and Ruthless daughters probably....  I think you have does out of them right?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> []We'll bring her to Big Top... competing against your gorgeous Status Quo and Ruthless daughters probably....  I think you have does out of them right? [/FONT][/SIZE]


Yep. And bucks too.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I like her. ? though, I know they go through award stages, but do you just hold onto anything you think might be nice and then let them his such and such age then decide?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I like her. ? though, I know they go through award stages, but do you just hold onto anything you think might be nice and then let them his such and such age then decide?


This may not be directed to me but I'm going to give my 2 cents.

You can tell from 2 weeks old how the skeletal structure will be. Soft, narrow hook to pin, tight fore rib and steep hip are all things you'll notice. These won't change... some will be worse as they get older and some can be hidden and made less noticeable with trimming hooves, clipping and even how you.show and set them up. A good goat will show its self at a very young age! Some improve with age and as they fill out. I guess you just go with your gut and pick what you think will mature out the best.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I actually wait til 1 month minimum to 2 months old to decide, if they are a keepers or not. By then, I know where they are going. And I can see the teat structures better, so I don't miss something that is too small to see. 2 weeks to me, is a bit early to decide for sure. But, to each their own .


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, while I'm looking at kids I want to be sure, for me, I'm looking at structure and trying not to rely on trimming, stacking etc (other than for shows of course).


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, in this case we kept her because we really, really need more fullbloods. And she just happened to turn into our best doe kid this year! Our herd is very small so we usually only pick 1 or 2 to keep each year... sometimes I pick who I like at only a couple weeks old. Mostly because I know who the mom is and what kind of a doe she is. I think the parentage plays a big role in who we keep and who we sell. Although you can get nice kids out of not so nice parents and un desired kids from your best stock! It just depends.... 

I'm not great at telling conformation at less than a month old. Once they reach that age I can really tell who's a keeper...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am the same as you Crossroads boers.


----------



## barObarboers (Jan 31, 2013)

She looks awesome Crossroads!!! Still green in her rib shape and depth, but that will come with more time and feed. Love her bone mass and width. I would just watch her when you set her up that you don't set her too wide in the front- if you do it makes her appear bold and blown a little out of her shoulder making her roll her font toes out. But past those little things she is a very pretty doe- who is just made right. I would buy her in a heart beat!!!!! Hope she works well for ya


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks a lot BarObar Boers! I appreciate you're input! Okay, I'll remember not to set her front wide.... Her mom doesn't have the greatest front, but her dad has a really pretty, wide front... I wish she had a wider front to match her rear width, but she is what she is! 

First show is in just under 3 weeks and I can't wait to hear what the judge has to say about her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is the sire ZOE Teflon at 1 year and under and dam FTHLS Political Justice as a yearling. Poli was VERY pregnant in the last too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

barObarboers said:


> She looks awesome Crossroads!!! Still green in her rib shape and depth, but that will come with more time and feed. Love her bone mass and width. I would just watch her when you set her up that you don't set her too wide in the front- if you do it makes her appear bold and blown a little out of her shoulder making her roll her font toes out. But past those little things she is a very pretty doe- who is just made right. I would buy her in a heart beat!!!!! Hope she works well for ya


See, these are things I dont know at all, how to set up to show thier best.
For instance my buck has a tendency to look like he has a roached back. Do I sort of pinch him or what? Spread him out?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I would try pinching him down... it sure looks bad in the show ring as it is sooo obvious, but you can be discrete about it. We have one doe in particular who has a high rump/roached back. Pinching her back down worked the best. I think setting the hind legs wider would help though??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Will ask Sandy but thought Id start here since BaroBar brought up such a great point.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, I'm sure Sandy could give you a good answer.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some new ones from the last week... First show is in 18 days!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I think the biggest thing I like about her would be her width throughout. Dislike would be her front toes turning out some... If I set her square and don't try to make her front look too wide, they are fine, but if I try to set her wide they turn out slightly. She is 33 days old.


I was setting up my babies last night and they all do that. I think it's the age they are at as much as anything.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Liberty has straitened out so I'm sure you're right.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

ooooo pretty pretty pretty you must post the results from the show! 

Can't wait to see how they do!

ALso in the first pic is that fake grass??? lol it is sooo green!
Guess that's what all the rain is good for huh? lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very pretty! She's going to be a great show doe... You know, if she ever needs a new home feel free to give me a call. I don't usually go for color but she is a beauty!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow she is beautiful is that what i should be feeding Quest because he isnt that full


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

She's looking good, I think she'll do well at the show. I truly need to work all my goats on standing. Candid pics show them better than stacked pics- arg that's my fault. I can't wait to see the show results.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry Victoria i was on the wrong acc its Renae


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Amber! I certainly will as soon as we get back either that Sunday or Monday.  We'll take lots of pictures! Yep, it's real grass. Welcome to spring in WA.  

Thanks Dani! I appreciate that.  

Thanks Tracy! I can't wait either! 

Thanks Renae! It certainly wouldn't hurt to get Quest on a high protein feed. Liberty is one of the thickest kids we have though, it is in her genetics. Not all kids will respond as well to the feed as others.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks Victoria i do give him the mix of three way all stock and nobel goat and a little sunflower seeds is this also what you call creep feed


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Never mind got the answer sorry


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## barObarboers (Jan 31, 2013)

Crossroads- will you be at the show in ellensburg this weekend with your little doeling??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We'll be there... but are just showing for a friend, not bringing our own this year...  Sounds like we'll see you there??


----------

